
Progressive Web Apps OS Like Platform - Wallerstra
https://playos.io/
======
Wallerstra
A hobby project of mine. It's an environment where users can run PWA's. The
platform allows web apps to synchronize data with the platform so when users
log in they can continue where they left off.

It's sort of comparable with an OS in the sense that it handles the app
dashboard for you and handles communication between PWA's. It also has it's
own storage drive so web apps have access to a "Hard drive". And it has its
own store so users can easily find web apps for their dashboard. We are
planning to add much more features such as the ability to control screens (For
example use your phone as a controller for your laptop's screen). And much
more.

